# Need snails



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry forgot some things. I will also take rams horn snails of any color. I am also looking for a canister filter. Don't care what kind as long as it's not a fluval and it will work on a 29 gallon tank . It will be for mechanical filtration only. I will trade a swagelok SS-OVM2 - BKB needle valve. I bought it used but I only used it for a day. Nothing wrong with it I just went with a different set up. Its positioning was wrong after I got it all together but worked like a charm. I am not desperate yet but I am getting close. My fluval is on its last leg.


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

I just got an Eheim Ecco 2232 on clearance for $50 at Pet Smart yesterday. If you have one near you you may get lucky and find one.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Basic said:


> Sorry forgot some things. I will also take rams horn snails of any color. I am also looking for a canister filter. Don't care what kind as long as it's not a fluval and it will work on a 29 gallon tank . It will be for mechanical filtration only. I will trade a swagelok SS-OVM2 - BKB needle valve. I bought it used but I only used it for a day. Nothing wrong with it I just went with a different set up. Its positioning was wrong after I got it all together but worked like a charm. I am not desperate yet but I am getting close. My fluval is on its last leg.


Fluval filters are pretty tough to kill. What is wrong with it? It may be a simple fix. Now Eheim, I have burned up 3 Ecco (2234,2236) heads. When the impeller stop spinning, it stops cooling the pump head at which the magnetic coils overheat and melt inside plastic of the impeller housing.


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

digital_gods said:


> Fluval filters are pretty tough to kill. What is wrong with it? It may be a simple fix. Now Eheim, I have burned up 3 Ecco (2234,2236) heads. When the impeller stop spinning, it stops cooling the pump head at which the magnetic coils overheat and melt inside plastic of the impeller housing.


Hope that doesn't happen to me. But then I'm opposite, I've had two Fluval filters die on me within 6 months, so I decided to see how Eheim does for me.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I got some filters that might work but I could use the cash.. not really looking for a trade. all I have set up is my little 10g.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh I love my 2213 and 2280 filters. I think the ecco series have a engineering flaw. I have a early 2236 and have not had any problems with. It's when they redesign them to increase energy efficiency, I think they may have reduced impeller housing inside diameter or modified the power coils. I've noticed retailers are selling off the ecco stock. Makes me wonder if they see a trend.


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

digital_gods said:


> Oh I love my 2213 and 2280 filters. I think the ecco series have a engineering flaw. I have a early 2236 and have not had any problems with. It's when they redesign them to increase energy efficiency, I think they may have reduced impeller housing inside diameter or modified the power coils. I've noticed retailers are selling off the ecco stock. Makes me wonder if they see a trend.


Doh! Oh well, at least if it craps out I know I got it for half off lol.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

only problem I have is popping the top of my ecco one side likes to stick, but oh well. it's a good filter, so is my rena xp2. haven't tired my jebo 839(any one used them?) speaking of aquariums any one know of a good glass company I could get some glass and get it cut at?


----------



## cookymonster (Jul 6, 2012)

i have a fluval 2213 i belive it work fine has everything except the oring and i can give you as many snails as you want


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

fluval never made 2213 that was eheim. fluval made the 01,then 02,03,04,05, now they are at the 06 series. 101/201/301/401/102/202/302/402/103/203/403/104/204/304/404/105/205/305/405/


----------



## cookymonster (Jul 6, 2012)

sorry i meant to say eheim


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cookymonster said:


> sorry i meant to say eheim


it's okay type-o's happen.


----------

